# Problem comparing date in MS Access and c# query



## akshayj (Aug 16, 2008)

Reply
Quote
Vote
Edit
akshaycjoshi - Posted a few seconds ago

Hi,
I am developing one application which requires me to compare date.The dataabse being MS access 2003.
When i execute the query in c#  it does not show any record ,the date although matches with the date in database.
Where is the problem ?

The quey  executed is 

select * from finetable where fine_date=#1/9/2008 6:46:36 PM#

The record which matches it being

 serial_no fine_date reg_no fine_place fine_code driver_name fine_officer vehicle_type book_info fine_amount 
3 1/9/2008 6:44:55 PM sdfsd sdfdsfds d dsfsdf fsdfsdf Hero Puch dfsdf dsfds 


Why it is not showing ??
Maybe coz the time is diff. But I want to compare dates only.

Please help me !


----------



## RCuber (Aug 18, 2008)

Please post some code which you wrote.. Also specify the exact data type of the date column in the database.


----------

